# Sacramento @ Miami Game Thread (3/4)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *@* 

*Sacramento Kings (36-23) @ Miami Heat (42-16)
American Airlines Arena, Friday March 4, 2005
5:00 PT, ESPN/News10*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters (scroll over picture for players name and stats)

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MILLER, BRAD" TITLE="MILLER, BRAD" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/MILLER, BRAD.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SONGAILA, DARIUS" TITLE="SONGAILA, DARIUS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/SONGAILA, DARIUS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" TITLE="STOJAKOVIC, PEJA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/STOJAKOVIC, PEJA.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MOBLEY, CUTINO" TITLE="MOBLEY, CUTINO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/magic/MOBLEY, CUTINO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BIBBY, MIKE" TITLE="BIBBY, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/kings/BIBBY, MIKE.jpg">

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ONEAL, SHAQUILLE" TITLE="ONEAL, SHAQUILLE - 22.7 PPG, 10.4 RPG, 2.5 BPG" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/ONEAL, SHAQUILLE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HASLEM, UDONIS" TITLE="HASLEM, UDONIS - 11.2 PPG, 9.2 RPG" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/HASLEM, UDONIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, EDDIE" TITLE="JONES, EDDIE - 12.8 PPG, 5 RPG, 1.1 SPG" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, EDDIE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WADE, DWAYNE" TITLE="WADE, DWAYNE - 23.9 PPG, 7.4 APG, 1.59 SPG" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/WADE, DWAYNE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON - 11.7 PPG, 4.4 APG, 42% 3P" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg">

--------------------------------------------------------------------

-Heat board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Kings 98
Heat 105

Bibby 25pts, 8 assts
Wade 33pts, 8 assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This will be a back to back for Miami (they play the Nets on Thursday), but I still think we will lose.

Miller is supposed to be back in the lineup for the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Even though its going to be hard I'll they Kings will win.

*Kings 98*
Heat 94

*Peja 34pts*
Wade 29pts


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 110
Heat 106

Peja 36pts 7reb
Bibby 22pts 8ast 4stl

Anyword on Brad Miller.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

kings 102
heat 99

peja 26 pts./6 rebs.
d-wade 31 pts. 7 assts. 4 rebs.

hopefully brad miller can play


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

According to Stat Inc Brad Miller will be a game-time decision on friday vs the Heat.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napear says Miller will play.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Napear says Miller will play.


Alright finaly we can see what the kings can do against a good squad like the Miami Heat.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope the Kings can pull this one off... The Kings can't afford another loss...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> This will be a back to back for Miami (they play the Nets on Thursday)


Shaq Returns to Lead Heat Past Nets 106-90  



> - Shaquille O'Neal returned from a three-game absence and had 20 points and 13 rebounds, and Dwyane Wade led a third-quarter surge that sent the Miami Heat past the New Jersey Nets 106-90 Thursday night.
> 
> Wade had 27 points, eight assists and six rebounds for the Heat, who thoroughly outclassed the Nets in the second half to end New Jersey's three-game winning streak.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm afraid we'll lose this game but I'm praying we'll win. :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (36-23) at Miami (43-16) 8:00 pm EST 



> MIAMI (Ticker) -- With their big man back in action, the Miami Heat begin a stretch of seven of nine games at home when they host the Sacramento Kings on Friday.
> 
> Shaquille O'Neal returned from a three-game layoff with a sprained knee and helped the Heat to a 106-90 win over the New Jersey Nets on Thursday.
> 
> Miami earned a victory at Sacramento on Decemeber 23 during its franchise-record 14-game winning streak. Damon Jones hit a 3-pointer with 23.4 seconds left and O'Neal blocked Mike Bibby's shot in the closing seconds to lift the Heat to a come-from-behind 109-107 victory.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Not the center of the game 



> Shaquille O'Neal still stands alone, his only real peers presiding in the past.
> 
> The oldest member at the All-Star Game last month in Denver at 32, "The Diesel" is every bit a fossil in an NBA that has grown taller on the wings but no more muscled and mean inside.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is a winnable game IMO. I hope they can get it.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I predict a Miami win! The Heat are hot right now and had just a small change (steve smith <-> malik allen) and a great addition (ZO!!!)! I'm really looking forward to see Alonzo playing more than 2 minutes!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

This would be a prefect game to start our run, considering the Heat our Title contenders this game could serve as a very big momentum switch.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

if we can pull this off, itll be a big one...


Hey we got a lot of fouls for Shaq now


Skinner 6 , Williamson 6(he did guard shaq for a bit in te finals), Tag 6

and brad has 6 too(hopefully we won't use those)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Brad isn't playing


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

our post D is fine...our perimeter D is killing us


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Miami Makes it Look Easy  



> Sacramento, which allowed Miami to shoot 51 percent (42-of-83), capped a six-game road trip at 2-4. The Kings also completed a 4-6 stretch in which they played just once at home.
> 
> "We are a tired team and it really showed," Sacramento coach Rick Adelman said. "We just didn't have any energy tonight. We just couldn't get any spark going at all."


Finally the road trip is over. Now they will be able to practice with the new guys and hopefully get the defense together.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Miami Makes it Look Easy 



> MIAMI, March 4 (Ticker) -- Dwyane Wade, Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat posted another home win. The Sacramento Kings just want to head home.
> 
> Wade contributed 22 points, seven rebounds and seven assists and fellow All-Star O'Neal added 18, seven and five as *the Heat pulled away from the road-weary Kings*, 104-83.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

We really let this one slip in the 4th quater, I dont know what happend at the very end but seemed to me when Heat got a few easy buckets in a row. The Kings did not repsond at all maybe they felt like it was way out of reach and just gave up. Im still waiting for a whole starting lineup to play together for a few games to see what they are capable of.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

I read on sacbee that Cuttino might be having some back problems, the last thing we need is another player inj.


----------

